# Cheap Lathe Conversion



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

wow thats a great deal. even if it doesn't work so great at least you got all those extras with it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

now isn't that smart!!!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty good catch there.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

innovation.. good idea


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great find and you turned someone else's junk into a gem.


----------



## Den (Sep 1, 2009)

HI, your a lucky man. I am looking to do the same thing, and that is to do some buffing with the same kind of set up. I have no knowledge about buffing; I would like to understand how to buff and get the same look as those who buff guitars. If you know how or anyone reading this. could help I would appreciate it.
Thanks
Den


----------



## BillyUP (Dec 30, 2007)

I added a third pad to the shaft to complete the "Beall" system. After using for awhile, I find the central shaft to be in the way of freely manipulating a piece for comfortable buffing. Also by extending the shaft to make more space between pads, causes excess flex and vibration. The use of a single pad off the headstock is much better with no worry of bumping finish against a portruding shaft. I like the "Long Buffing Adapter made of machined solid aluminum that is 8'' x 1 5/8" and threads onto 8 TPI shaft. The time lost changing the 3 pads is offset by the faster buffing time. You can see this at the "Craft Supply" web-site and I expect others. Also check out the "Wood Buffing System" on the same page.
It's shameful at the number of fantastic turnings, I see, with a poor sanding and finishing job. It makes such a difference!!

Billy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cool idea


----------

